

Chinese Woman Sentenced to Labor Camp Over Tweet - cwan
http://mashable.com/2010/11/18/chinese-woman-jail-tweet/

======
andrewkitchell
I think that the Chinese case is more extreme, but this is not without
precedent here...

[http://motherjones.com/politics/2010/03/police-twitter-
riots...](http://motherjones.com/politics/2010/03/police-twitter-riots-social-
media-activists)

